# # 8 Nibs



## bjbear76 (Feb 5, 2015)

If I wanted to make a fountain pen with a # 8 nib, could I use a kit such as Cambridge, full-size Statesman (any kit that comes with a 6mm nib) and custom make the nib assembly to accomodate the # 8 nib?  Or would I have to go full out kitless?

I'm in the learning stages of my new metal lathe and am thinking I could make an adaptor that would thread the nib assembly to the kit threads.

Has anybody had any experience trying this?  And where is a good source for the 8mm nib or nib assembly?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe That Brian may have the #8 jowo nibs.  THE thread is 9.4 x .5 for those.
Meisternibs.com  You will probably have to contact him directly for the nibs.


----------



## plantman (Feb 5, 2015)

BJ: Once you have become friendly with your new metal lathe, you will have no limits as to what you can make with it !! I will expect to see some unique custom kitless pens comming from your work shop soon.   Jim  S


----------

